# window post repairing



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys..i am venturing into waters i never have been into..i have a couple cars with bent/broken window/windshield posts...i want to attempt the repairs myself...then possibly repaint the cars...so i need hints..step by step processes and how to with material lists...i have at least 4 to 5 cars i would love to repair...some help please.....i just got back into slotting recently..but about 20 or so yrs ago i used to build models for my oldest kid..things and materials and glues have changed.....so help and steps with material lists...much appreciated....got to try it for myself...i am sure i will make blunders sooo..i have a couple real junkers to practice on...so the help flag is up...thanks
dave:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey, Wyatt!

You have come to the right place!
Everything you have wanted to know about slot car body repair
and more can be found in our very own BILL HALL'S Model Murdering Thread.
Here is the link!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904


It might take a bit of sifting, but any question you might have is answered here.
Dont forget to use the SEARCH feature while in his thread!
Bills hands on photos and videos are top shelf! :thumbsup:
Good luck!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Extremes and In-betweens*

Wyatt, try this first....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=161.... scroll down to 2405

Then here....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=79..... scroll down to post #1180

You'll have to bear in mind that the journey actually began here at Hobby Talk back in 2007. It's a chronological adventure that frequently wanders off course, or in and out of focus. Important stuff gets added, updated, or changed along the way with little or no warning...or not....LOL! It's my hobby, not my job. 

It's also important to note that the techniques I use are specifically tailored for original color matched restoration work on injection molded bodies. Certainly one could substitute other products or techniques with acceptable results if your painting conventionally.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you much..if it works out well maybe i could post some pics of the finished product..as with anything..i am sure there is a learning curve..
dave


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

what type of glue or solvent is used with the plastic shavings for the donor plastic(bondo)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're making "goop" from T Jet/AFX plastic, Testors 3502 is the stuff you want.


----------

